# Just Relocated to New Jersey (Somerset County)



## Cazmania (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi There

My name is Carrie Ann and I have recently relocated to New Jersey with my husbabnd and 18month old son. We have been sent here by my husbands employers for a 3 year contract.

We arrived last week saturday and will be moving into our house over the weekend (hopefully). We managed to find a nice house in Martinsville, Bridgewater, New Jersey.

I was wondering if there are any expat wives groups or just mommies that meet up for a coffee or anything similar. If not, perhaps someone can point me in the right direction as to where I would find such groups? 

Thank you 

Carrie


----------



## anneNJ2011 (Feb 24, 2011)

*moving to New jersey*



Cazmania said:


> Hi There
> 
> My name is Carrie Ann and I have recently relocated to New Jersey with my husbabnd and 18month old son. We have been sent here by my husbands employers for a 3 year contract.
> 
> ...


Hi Carrie,
You can search other expat forums look at this website expatexpert from Robin Pascoe
You can google Yahoo groups such as "Mothers and more" or Mothersandmore and find a chapter near your home.
I'll move there too with our 9 yr old this summer 
Hope you will enjoy your stay in NJ
Anne


----------



## nomadnina (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Anne and Carrie 

Any Advice for people moving to New Jersey in the next few weeks who don't have children? 

We are looking at apartments in Hoboken.

Thanks Nina


----------



## anneNJ2011 (Feb 24, 2011)

nomadnina said:


> Hi Anne and Carrie
> 
> Any Advice for people moving to New Jersey in the next few weeks who don't have children?
> 
> ...


Are you looking for buying or renting ?


----------



## nomadnina (Feb 14, 2011)

We are looking to rent, the company my partner works for has set us up with an estate agent who is currently trying to find a suitable place. We will be in serviced apartments in Clifton until our furniture arrives probably mid - end May. 
How about you, do you have any ideas location? Renting or buying?


----------

